# Outage on 19th?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Vzw is rolling out some new markets tomatrow so don't be suprised if some data problems happen for some people. Not saying for sure just that an observation I've had is that everytime they roll out some new markets people have some issues. So good luck.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe I will get my 4g now? Lol know its a long shot bit hey heres to hoping.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## antiseen (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, noticed last night that I finally get 4G at my house. I'm in North County, southern California and there is 4G to the north and incredibly close south of me and it looks like they finally filled in the gap.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Maybe I will get my 4g now? Lol know its a long shot bit hey heres to hoping.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


where are ya I could tell you in a couple minutes if you like?

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## caspersfi1 (Jul 23, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> where are ya I could tell you in a couple minutes if you like?
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


I'm in Southwest West Virginia....... fingers crossed but doubtful.


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Sk3litor,
Thanx for the heads up, save me from flashing radios and asking WTF?!?! Just got this replacement TB set up and finally no more data drops.


----------



## BooMaLiCiOuS (Aug 3, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that 4g speeds are so much slower than what they uses to be. Downloading from the market seems like I get 1 MB per sec. And that's the highest I usually get. I live in Houston btw

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Has anyone noticed that 4g speeds are so much slower than what they uses to be. Downloading from the market seems like I get 1 MB per sec. And that's the highest I usually get. I live in Houston btw
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 well the more areas getting 4g and more people getting 4g phones. Are you shocked speeds are slowing down. People said the same thing after 3g first came out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## justin.pavsek (Jan 5, 2012)

it says i have it on the 4g lte map on the verizon site but i dont get it at all :/


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

caspersfi1 said:


> I'm in Southwest West Virginia....... fingers crossed but doubtful.


Dude if you get 4G there I know Ashland KY in Northeast Ky is next.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

BooMaLiCiOuS said:


> Has anyone noticed that 4g speeds are so much slower than what they uses to be. Downloading from the market seems like I get 1 MB per sec. And that's the highest I usually get. I live in Houston btw
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 my speeds are still the same. Cincinnati area by the way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Well 1st let me state that I'm no official dude or anything. I just happen to read an article on dl yesterday. Anyway the new markets are Glenn falls NY; utica NY; lawton ok; Brownsville TX; macallen TX. Expansion in Atlanta GA; Houston TX; Spokane WA. Hope this helps

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------

